# Need help finding Accutane



## DianabolDrew (Feb 26, 2014)

i need to find accutane or the active ingredient in it because I am breaking out on my shoulders, arms, and chest. It seems to be getting worst every week. FYI i am on test e 700mg and everytime i run it i seem to breakout like a kid. So plz if any of u bros can hook me up with a good source that sells this shit. Thanks


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2014)

Test E always makes me break out more than C. Not sure why but somethin to think about. Try head n shoulders shampoo and get some B5 and zinc. Try that first before you resort to the nasty Accutane.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

U have your estrogen under control? U sound like me man if I keep my e low I get one or two zitts here and there. If i don't i break out like crazy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

And try taking epson salt baths. That helps. Alot.


----------



## DianabolDrew (Feb 26, 2014)

im taking arimidex .5 a day so yeah. However, it seems that everytime i use test e i get zits but with test c i dont. BTW i didnt have the option to buy test c because my friend buys in bulk and hooks me up with a good price.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't see how one can make u break out more than the other. Test is test. The same exact thing except the ester. But if that's the case then I would never run e. Nasty acne ain't worth it.


----------



## DianabolDrew (Feb 26, 2014)

im just tryin to get ready for a contest in june and I dont want to look like a pizza.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

I have the same problem 
Why not just make dermo appt and get anything.
Doc perscibed me doxcyiline its seemed to help


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I have the same problem
> Why not just make dermo appt and get anything.
> Doc perscibed me doxcyiline its seemed to help



I'm on it as well it seems to be working, just very slowly. Not like I'd like it to but ......


I'm taking zinc and pantothenic acid as well. I'm going to exhaust all the options before jumping on accutane.
Clearasil for spot treatments. The espon salt sounds like a good idea too


----------



## will (Feb 26, 2014)

My chest breaks out when I'm on E. No matter what I do it always does. Epsom salt seems to help some with clearing it up


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never used this place, but they do have it http://aurapharm.com/  ADC does not.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 26, 2014)

rumpy i will try this site.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 26, 2014)

It's normal to be on the fence with Accutane, on one side the drug is known to have pretty harsh sides, on the other, there is no drug out there that works as well as it does. If you are prone to fierce acne w/gear, all the other forms of "relief" out there won't work, some will produce minimal results at best. Small doses of Accutane e/d is with out a doubt the shit. Look into rep. research chem. outfits for it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

My buddy had anal leakage as a side effect from accutane. He was getting it thru a derm and she told him that it was normal for his ass to be leaking clear fluid. Haha. True story.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 27, 2014)

I have anal leakage but I am not on accutane ....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I have anal leakage but I am not on accutane ....


That's normal when your the "woman" in the relationship.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 27, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> My buddy had anal leakage as a side effect from accutane. He was getting it thru a derm and she told him that it was normal for his ass to be leaking clear fluid. Haha. True story.



Well at least it's not shit, rather that than dried out eyes ball lookin like Tyrone Biggums.


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

Actually yeah I noticed test e makes me break out more than the shorter esters.


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

Its simply because with longer esters your levels are all over the place, shorter they're more stable.


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

Test e you pin ev5d, and levels go up and down a ton, with Prop EOD they stay a lot more stable.


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

That makes sense, right?


----------

